# Failed NJ inspection for wig wag lights



## yel1216 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone has any idea how I can get this fixed. It's for a '96 Altima. I took it to my mechanic who charged me $20 bucks. When I went back to reinspect my car, it failed again. They said that the problem is still there. Can someone please help?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

what are wig wag lights? Maybe if youve known the guy at the shop, you can slip him a 20?hehehehehe!!!


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Wig Wags are usually for a firefighter or cop. There has to be a device wired into the light harness for that be happen. You may have to have a mechanic look to see where the device is. Is there a switch somewhere on or around the dash that turns the wigwags on???


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Um, Where can I get a set of those suckers?


----------

